# Rebuilding the beat box



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well Guys and Gals, I am rebuilding my late wifes xB. I am using some of the equipment that was in it and some new items as well. I guess I will give the equipment list and we can go from there.

HU: P9
Processor: P9
Tweets: Dyn md130's
Mids: Dyn md 142's
Midbass: Dyn mw172's
Subs: Critical Mass ss8's(4)
Amps: Tru Billets 4100(3)

My main question as I start this rebuild would be tweeter placement. I previously had the md 102's in the a pillars off axis. Now with the md130 being a much larger tweeter should I put them in the pillar or in the kicks with the mids. should I keep those off axis? I had great results with the previous set up off axis but this is the first time I have worked with a large format tweeter. here are a few pics of the box.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

how about the tweets in the dash 30 degrees towards the rear of the vehicle?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

That is a thought. Were you refering to where the factory 2" drivers are?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I was talking with another forum member about that same thing with his FJ cruiser since they have the same dash speaker placement as the xB. If you could fab up a metal bracket for the tweeter that drops it down a bit and then angles it, that should give you the aiming that you're looking for. The only problem I could see is if it drops the tweeter low enough that the dash would be blocking the bottom of the dispersion pattern. The original thoughts for the FJ were to have a dome mid in the dash location and the tweets in the A-pillar. Just some food for thought.

And sorry to go off topic but, I really like the wheels you have on your xB. What kind and size are they?

Zach


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

They are 18" Giovanna "Brake". I thought about putting them in the dash. but not sure though. I may just put them both in the kicks slightly on axis


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

I sure am. A local electronics store is using the XB as a demo vehicle. They have the tweets in a custom baffle aimed 30 degrees twards the rear of the car and it sounds fantastic. Perfect imaging and stage. 



jayhawkblk said:


> That is a thought. Were you refering to where the factory 2" drivers are?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Mine is the above referenced FJ Cruiser. I am having the problem as stated above where if I wanted to angle the speaker up and out towards the cabin and still fit the factor grill on then the bottom half of the speaker would be blocked by the dash. I decided to fire them straight up instead. It would be much better if I had a dome however AFAIK most domes cannot play down to 300 hz like I need them too.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

ive always thought smaller wheels looked better on this car. im waaaay off topic though.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I am going to put them in the kicks and see what happens. If I dont like them I will move them but it will be easier for me to put them in the kicks cuz I have had it down there and i know it works.

I think small 15" wheels looks funny and over done by xb owners so i want to be different then others. ( as a side note) lets get back on topic.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

here are some pics of the progress. It has been slow since I dont get a lot of time to work on it with 2 kids to care for.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

And the side project.........


















and the happy owner..


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

That is a sexy ass HU, any idea if that signal processor is compatable with the 880?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

i dont think that it is. I am pretty sure that it is not


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

Doh!
I think you should pimp the kiddy mobile.
15" woofer lol


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Your xB project is coming along nicely. What Leather Seat covers are you running?

B-


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Are you telling me the kid has a screen in his car and I don't?! Damn!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> Are you telling me the kid has a screen in his car and I don't?! Damn!


Yup he has a avn 6600 Hertz 6 1/2's and I am going to put a sub under his seat with an audison LRx 2.4 to run the sub. It is loud.

The seats are Katzkin black leather red suede inserts and red contrast stitching.

Yea it is coming along I just need to glass my pillars and duraglass and hook everything back up. Then the joy of tuning begins.


----------



## xcoldricex (Apr 28, 2007)

goddamn! lucky kid!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> And the side project.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Feggin way! That's great! And I thought I was crazy for putting LED's in the wheelwells of my kid's quad, and shining on the motor, and in the headlamp, and indicator lamps. :blush: 

How do those powerwheel batteries hold up to that load? I'm not a fan of those things at all, I would have done that just to reduce run-time


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I have a 12v battery under the speakers running the system.

I am putting in head lights for him too.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> .
> 
> I am putting in head lights for him too.



Luxeon emitters?


----------



## johnson (May 1, 2007)

www.candlepowerforums.com for LED/flashlight info.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The progress on the xB is coming along quite well. I'm going to be interested to see what the front stage looks like once it's all installed and running.

And the power wheel is PIMP!!!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Thanks, It has been kind of a slow process. I have the fabric stretched for the pillars just need to resin and duraglass and the sand sand sand and yes more sanding. I will finish reunning all the wires this evening since I have it all loomed and labeled and I all ready have my zipties down every 6 inches and ready for wire. I also need to change the altinator which the new one is sitting on the floor of my garage.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Im really curious how you plan to finish that box. a carpeting nightmare, as is.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

it is covered in black vinyl. And it was not a fun ordeal at that. glad the sides arer not exposed


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess I have something to look forward to in a few weeks.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

can only imagine what your kid will be riding once he turns 18


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice progress Marquis.

Your little man's ride project looks so fun!


----------



## BuckyBoy (Oct 31, 2007)

pontiacbird said:


> can only imagine what your kid will be riding once he turns 18


haha i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## 98kugt (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like the box is coming along.....I'm still baffled by the Power Wheels though.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Aww come on now Cody you know I get bored easily and little man has gotta have a whip to pick up the preschool honies!!!!!! lol You still coming by on Sun? did you get my email?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Anything else going on with this? I have an xB as well, and I finally found an idea for the back that will put in all my equipment and hopefully keep the spare:

Spare in usual place, subwoofer up and to the right, processors to the left of it, and amps in the same spot as in this pic:










Any other ideas? How should I build the superstructure? MDF? Aluminum?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

MDF is what you should use cuz aluminum is getting expensive. I wanted to put my amps in the windows but they are 2 big so I scrapped the spare plus I have roadside assistance and I dont drive this everyday. If you want to keep your spare build the sub enclosure on the right side of the spare. Put the amps in the windows or on the back hatch.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, I plan to use the cubby on the right side and build up from there. That was always the plan. It's just a matter of figuring out what the processors and amps are going to be mounted on underneath the beauty boards.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I got a little more progress on the xB.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Those TRU amps look nice on display like that!!!

B-


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The board where the P9 processor and the power distro blocks are, is that the cargo area floor board?

And I agree that the floating amp rack does look great. Those are some gorgeous amps.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> The board where the P9 processor and the power distro blocks are, is that the cargo area floor board?
> 
> And I agree that the floating amp rack does look great. Those are some gorgeous amps.


Yes it is the floor board. The sub enclosure goes behind it and I will make a cover for it with plex window so it can be seen and not touched


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you keeping the spare?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

there has not been a spare in there for over a year


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

nice work so far.

BTW Scions FTW!!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Bump. Anything else?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I will have some pics this eve I am working on my pillars. Then i will put the sub enclosure in and it should be close to done build wise that is


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't wait for those pics


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

nice going so far. and go Jayhawks. wow, even in football, who would have thought.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Still waiting for those pics


----------



## osamu (Jan 24, 2006)

as an xB owner here too, i want to see more pics.

Those Tru amps look nice. I can't wait to start my install. Hopefully I'll have everything I need pretty soon.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

sorry for delay on pics but my time to work is limited. so here ya go.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

damn, that's awesome. very clean, very well done. :thumbsup:

lol, i esp like the invisible rca wires run to the amps...


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> damn, that's awesome. very clean, very well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> lol, i esp like the invisible rca wires run to the amps...


Yea that is that new **** everyone is gonna want them. They have no noise in them at all. LOL I just had not hooked them up yet.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Thumper26 said:


> lol, i esp like the invisible rca wires run to the amps...


More "transparent" sound....


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

come to think of it, only problem i see with this setup is the relative ease to steal those amps...

given, they look like they are built like brick ****houses, one swift kick, and the wooden support would crack like my grandmother's hip....

looking sick so far though


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pontiacbird said:


> given, they look like they are built like brick ****houses, one swift kick, and the wooden support would crack like my grandmother's hip....



But then the trip wire triggers the brick of C4 stashed in the bumper cover 

Just an un-authorized touch triggers the flame thrower, and if your name is Chet you can sing a Christmas song.... Chet's nuts roasting on an open fire...... (Drum roll)....Thanks, I'll be here all week.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

lmao, chad. keep on smoking...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

pontiacbird said:


> come to think of it, only problem i see with this setup is the relative ease to steal those amps...
> 
> given, they look like they are built like brick ****houses, one swift kick, and the wooden support would crack like my grandmother's hip....
> 
> looking sick so far though


As a non daily driver, the opportunity for that to happen would be quite rare.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

pontiacbird said:


> come to think of it, only problem i see with this setup is the relative ease to steal those amps...
> 
> given, they look like they are built like brick ****houses, one swift kick, and the wooden support would crack like my grandmother's hip....
> 
> looking sick so far though


only on the surface does it look that easy to steal. There is metal bracing that you can see. Plus this car does not come out of the garage that often. Besides if a theif wanted the **** that bad then they are gonna get it. But dont let me catch him though cuz 30 painful reason that make him wish he had not tried.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> only on the surface does it look that easy to steal. There is metal bracing that you can see. Plus this car does not come out of the garage that often. Besides if a theif wanted the **** that bad then they are gonna get it. But dont let me catch him though cuz 30 painful reason that make him wish he had not tried.


Put the BonBons down, get off the couch and gimme a call Biscuit head.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well had to make a design change, not because I wanted to but cuz I had to. Once I put the back seats back in I had a clearence issue. So here is the new design. Also there is a few pics of the piller test fitment.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I like the new design better :blush: 

Chad


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i liked the angled amps on the old design, but you gotta figure something to hide the wires on the middle amp, maybe frame the sides or something?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

chad said:


> I like the new design better :blush:
> 
> Chad


I think that I do as well. It tends to go better with the boxy right angle look of the car plus the sub enclosure. I have not secured it down yet But I am sure this is the way it is gonna be.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> i liked the angled amps on the old design, but you gotta figure something to hide the wires on the middle amp, maybe frame the sides or something?



I actually dont want to hide the wires I will just clean them up I had not secured things down yet I was just test fitting.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> Well had to make a design change, not because I wanted to but cuz I had to. Once I put the back seats back in I had a clearence issue. So here is the new design. Also there is a few pics of the piller test fitment.


Are those 6.5s or 8s? Is the middle amp just sitting on top of the other two or is there something between the two bottom amps holding up the shelf? 

Now I'm getting ideas for my A-pillars... not sure if I can get space behind them for my 3.5" mids though


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

they are 8's. there is a board between them and the board has a bolt that goes through it through the amp and into the bottom board.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

car is done just need to tune it. It is sounds pretty good as is.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

You got build pics of those pillars?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I will have to see if I do. It is not much work to them. made mdf baffle affixed to pillar stretched grill cloth glassed then duraglassed sanded, duraglassed, sanded then wrapped in suede.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice build. I bet it "hertz". lol. Keep up the good work bro!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome Andy, looks like you found our lil hole over here. I was just readin about ya too.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks bro.............another insider. lol. SWEET!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Indeed! and if you havent seen yet ... Anthony (Vestax) is around here too.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> car is done just need to tune it. It is sounds pretty good as is.


Any reason you didn't line up the mounting screws?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Any reason you didn't line up the mounting screws?


My guess is that by not lining them up it keeps that mounting area stronger, the holes would be a bit close.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

No. not line them up so there are screws next to each other, but rather line them up so the pattern is the same. For example the tweeter looks roughly like an upside down triangle, but the MD142 looks like a regular tweeter. Does that make sense?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Does that make sense?


Totally


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

it is a pattern 2 triangles that touch. What does it matter how I put the screw holes. Has no affect on the way it sounds and stages.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well Finals is over and I and time to go back to the drawing board. At least for the amps I want to mount them on the ceiling.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> it is a pattern 2 triangles that touch. What does it matter how I put the screw holes. Has no affect on the way it sounds and stages.


It just attention to detail stuff. I'm anal like that.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Attention to detail is what wins IASCA


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> It just attention to detail stuff. I'm anal like that.


well I used to be that anal but when you have 2 kids to take care of and you only get to works a few minutes at a time your learn to just get it done.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> well I used to be that anal but when you have 2 kids to take care of and you only get to works a few minutes at a time your learn to just get it done.


No kidding!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> well I used to be that anal but when you have 2 kids to take care of and you only get to works a few minutes at a time your learn to just get it done.



I have 2 kids to take care of as well. Girls too so I can't even drag them out into the garage to help under the guise of "teaching them."


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Girls that are into car stereo? hawt.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well I have one of each and when you are a single parent and they dont care about the stereo it is a bit tough. But they give a few minutes here and there to get stuff done. I tried to to a lot of stuff once they went to bed but it had to be something that did not involve noise. Plus at the end of the day I am pretty tired myself. Well it may be time to start a new build on this car or start the work on my 66 fairlane.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

jayhawkblk said:


> Well I have one of each and when you are a single parent and they dont care about the stereo it is a bit tough. But they give a few minutes here and there to get stuff done. I tried to to a lot of stuff once they went to bed but it had to be something that did not involve noise. Plus at the end of the day I am pretty tired myself. Well it may be time to start a new build on this car or start the work on my 66 fairlane.


I know exactly what you mean. My wife is also military and deploys more than I do. In the last 6 years she's been deployed for almost 4 of them and in January she goes to Spain for 15 months. I feel ya, brother. I feel ya.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

HondAudio said:


> Girls that are into car stereo? hawt.



Dude, they're 11 and 7.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Dude, they're 11 and 7.


ok that is sick. I will get some more pics up later. Perhaps pics of the tear down and the rebuild if I find a minute


----------



## BillPleasant (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey Marquis! My pleasure meeting you in Omaha! Wish Dave and I had more time to work on your rig with ya! Love the work you've done in BOTH of them! Can't wait to see waddup with the Fairlaine!

~~~~ B

ps....I have a pic to email you too!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Bill I really appreciate you and daves help in the 25th hour. I am going to take a few months off from messing with these cars and then draw up a plan for the Fairlane and go from there.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Any more ideas for the xB? I now have Boston Acoustics Pro tweeters, 4" mids, and Illusion Audio 6.5" Luccent midbasses.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

put those tweets in the pillars as well as the 4's you wont be disappointed


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, this is going to make MANY of you ROFL.... but, considering the budget for the build was all of 20$ for materials, I say we made this WORK.... (all the gear was already his... 

Understand something before I show this, the guy I helped do this for was a old friend, with ZERO funds... getting a sheet of MDF was difficult enough for him, all the gear was bought before he ran into money/kid problems....

So, Let the hiliarty insue... The Subject, a 87'ish VW GTi... 










The players, an MB Quart 3 way with the comp passives... along with oldschool PPI amps..



















Some of the build...




























And the finished product.... Which could rip the head off Shreck, without a doubt.... It sure was a good thing he installed Spal electric window motors... the hand fit the door handle nicely , the "pod fit the dash perfectly and there was space left to move the seat a little if needed and the map pocket was useless anyway... And besides, who "needs" leg room anyway... 










It didn't look half bad, the paint matched almost perfect to the car... It sure took away ANY leftover leg room, he was happy though, and for 20 maybe 30$ total... I was happy for him...


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> So, Let the hiliarty insue... The Subject, a 87'ish VW GTi...


Mk1 rabbit 1975-1984. the body looks really clean! install isn't bad at all, i have definitely seen bastardized vw's a ton worse


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

the doors kind of weird me out a bit but hey if it works it works I think I would have just build new door panels but that is just me.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


>



That has GOT to be heavy!

I pity the foo that accidently closes their leg in the door in a nasty wind storm!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

bumpity-bump. Any more xB stuff?


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

no xB stuf it has been to cold to work. I am going to tear down and sell it.


----------



## Russell Harley (Jun 19, 2008)

CCSS said:


> Thanks bro.............another insider. lol. SWEET!!



what is this "insider" i have heard so much about????


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Russell Harley said:


> what is this "insider" i have heard so much about????


Whats up Russ?

No clue on the question though ...


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Whats up Russ?
> 
> No clue on the question though ...


I think we should include Russ on our little secret. We might as well come out of the closet together. :blush:


----------

